# Carports



## 1977Impala (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got my first estimate back from the first contractor I called about building a simple wooden 24x24 car port.....$15,000 -18,000   he's meeting with us thursday so I can see just WTF he has planned..lol


----------



## havasu (Jan 18, 2011)

I sure hope for that price, he includes complete walls!


----------



## 1977Impala (Jan 19, 2011)

It really blew me away cause I paid 30 for a complete 30x30 garage , with 10 ft ceilings and a 20x20 pad out front during the houseing boom about 6 years ago.


----------



## Tinkmaster (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you looked into one of the portable tarp garages?   They're good for storage & not the greatest for working in.


----------



## 1977Impala (Feb 5, 2011)

Naa I'm looking for something permanent, and matches the house. I already have a garage.


----------



## thomask (Feb 13, 2011)

That sounds a little steep...

Are we talking about:

a) standard 4" slab, post and beam with trussed shingle roof painted to match house 

vs 

b) heavy 6 inch slab with designer tile floor, stone or brick columns with floor truss system, spanish tile roof and pull down stairs with a finished air conditioned attic man cave area with tiled half bath and wet bar?

Hey can you share your specs with us and let us know how it goes.  Several other estimates should be obtained for sure.

"Ten six niner! No worries, we are here to back your carport build!"


----------



## mustanggarage (Feb 13, 2011)

thomask said:


> That sounds a little steep...
> 
> A
> b) heavy 6 inch slab with designer tile floor, stone or brick columns with floor truss system, spanish tile roof and pull down stairs with a finished air conditioned attic man cave area with tiled half bath and wet bar?
> ...


----------



## thomask (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey 1977 Impala,

What was the final outcome of the estimate. 

We would like to hear some more details if you get a minute.

I have several car buddies involved in expanding their garages etc:

Every house needs at least space for three or four vehicles.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing yet, No matter who I called I couldn't get anything done for less than 14k.. Blows my mind. Settled on a nice 22x25 4 inch slab and I'll get one of the nicer metal carport.


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 15, 2011)

next year I am planning on building a carport.  I plan to just use the pole barn type system.  bury some big poles deep in the ground.  and put a simple slanted roof on it.  brace it however necessary to make it strong and then pour some concrete.  hopefully I can do it for a lot less than 14,000.  but it will have to wait for another year.


----------



## siddle (Apr 17, 2011)

1977Impala said:


> Just got my first estimate back from the first contractor I called about building a simple wooden 24x24 car port.....$15,000 -18,000   he's meeting with us thursday so I can see just WTF he has planned..lol



Why don't you check with these guys. I purchased my carport from them and 'm really satisfied. Absolute Steel
Their metal carports give the best in durability and convenience, while maintaining a great price that's easy on our budget.


----------



## 1977Impala (May 29, 2011)

I wound up getting a metal one like the sierra series in the link above , Slab has been poured and looks great, Car port will be here monday.


----------



## siddle (May 30, 2011)

Good to know that I was of some help.


----------



## 1977Impala (May 30, 2011)

Well Here it is, 3 illegals showed up with a truck and a trailer to assemble it, I was so pissed off I couldn't see straight, Then at the end I was looking it over and seen the ridge vent wasn't installed, and After trying to talk to the group leader after listing to these idiots jibbering in spanish all day I about blew a gasket after he told me it wasn't on his sheet, He showed me and right in english is said...2" ridge vent....I was livid, but gave em the benefit of the doubt until I asked if someone else picks up all the materials and just give it to em or if they pick it all out themselves...He said he picked up the materials...I was fit to be tied, I will be putting a call in to Carolina carports tomorrow and Informing them of just how no-noing pissed off I am that they sent a group of illegals On memorial day to my house to build my carport, then none can hardly speak English,having to listen to a bunch of gibbering all no-noing day long,  and They guy was trying to convince me that A ridge vent was a bad idea because sometimes blowing rain gets under em and leaks.....ITS A CARPORT JUAN !!!! 2 open ends and 2 open sides , I'm pretty sure a few drop from the ridge vent is gonna ruin my day, But the company will be hearing from me tomorrow. overall I like the carport, its just tainted by the bad taste of illegal labor. 






















Greasy finger prints in the inside gable ends...




and without the ridge vent its hot as a *****.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2011)

It sure looks nice! I wouldn't think it would get so hot in there with the open walls, but being all metal, I guess it would radiate the heat.


----------



## 1977Impala (May 31, 2011)

Well I thought about it last night while washing my car in there, I am going to see it just maybe it was the slab radiating the heat, I was out in the sun most of the day But I ordered a ridge vent and that is what I am gonna get or I'll disassemble the SOB and shove it up someones ***. And I'm still boiling about the illegals, Just walked the driveway found 3 screws and a corona bottle cap,My friends don't drink that ****water and I damn sure don't drink it, So someone was drinking on my job.


----------



## thomask (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey there it  does a nice job and it looks good.

I did notice it appeared you might be BBQing something there on that nice back deck?


----------



## havasu (Aug 18, 2011)

Good eyes! Yep, it certainly looks like the smoker is making something great!


----------



## cruzn57 (May 29, 2012)

but I just did a 30x50  complete ( less wiring and insulation)  for right at $20K

shop around more,  and get references!


----------

